# Bridging visa from a working holiday visa to partner visa



## LindseyC (Oct 18, 2011)

Hi, my boyfriend and I are thinking of delaying our application for a partner visa which we were going to make offshore and instead making an onshore application while he is on a working holiday visa. He will have only 1 month left in Australia on his working holiday visa when we apply, does that matter? Also What is the process for getting a bridging visa so that he can remain in Australia?

Thanks for all the advice!!


----------



## SarahM (Feb 8, 2011)

LindseyC said:


> Hi, my boyfriend and I are thinking of delaying our application for a partner visa which we were going to make offshore and instead making an onshore application while he is on a working holiday visa. He will have only 1 month left in Australia on his working holiday visa when we apply, does that matter? Also What is the process for getting a bridging visa so that he can remain in Australia?
> 
> Thanks for all the advice!!


Is this a de facto relationship? If so, when did you begin your 12 months co-habitation? If you are counting the 12 month de facto requirement from the start of his working holifay visa, you need to apply on the day before or on the last day of the visa's expiry. This is allowed, you should apply in person and a Bridging visa will be granted on the spot.


----------



## LindseyC (Oct 18, 2011)

SarahM said:


> Is this a de facto relationship? If so, when did you begin your 12 months co-habitation? If you are counting the 12 month de facto requirement from the start of his working holifay visa, you need to apply on the day before or on the last day of the visa's expiry. This is allowed, you should apply in person and a Bridging visa will be granted on the spot.


Thanks for your reply.
We have been in a defacto relationship, living together for 13 months now. We were intending to apply offshore in Washington as we travel to the USA for work together. As we will only be in the usa on a work visa for 5 months we are worried there will not be enough time for the defacto visa to go through before we must leave the USA. So we have been thinking of returning to Australia on may 1st 2012 (my boyfriend will still have a valid working holiday visa until may 26) and applying on shore as soon as we are back.then hopefully he will be granted a bridging visa while the application is judged.
What do you think.


----------



## SarahM (Feb 8, 2011)

LindseyC said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> We have been in a defacto relationship, living together for 13 months now. We were intending to apply offshore in Washington as we travel to the USA for work together. As we will only be in the usa on a work visa for 5 months we are worried there will not be enough time for the defacto visa to go through before we must leave the USA. So we have been thinking of returning to Australia on may 1st 2012 (my boyfriend will still have a valid working holiday visa until may 26) and applying on shore as soon as we are back.then hopefully he will be granted a bridging visa while the application is judged.
> What do you think.


A Bridging visa will always be granted for you, and it comes into effect once the WHV has expired, you don't need to fill out any forms.
If you apply onshore, the visa must also be granted onshore. If while your partner is on the Bridging visa (A), and you need to travel, he just needs to apply for a Bridging visa B which is pretty simple, but they won't grant the visa unless he's in Australia (if you apply onshore).


----------



## Cassandra (Dec 2, 2011)

We applied for Defacto on the very last day of a WHV as our defacto status only began on the exact date of entry, 12 months to that date. For that reason we were advised by Immi to apply in person so we could be granted a BVA on the spot. It was fine. The only issue is that if you want to leave the country while on a BVA you have to apply for a BVB and you have to have a specific reason and date in mind. But that's not a big deal. The other benefit to applying for defacto while on a WHV is that the working rights are extended for another six months while on the BVA.


----------



## Arnageddon (Jan 27, 2012)

Hi!

You say: "The other benefit to applying for defacto while on a WHV is that the working rights are extended for another six months while on the BVA". 

Does this mean that if you have had a job with one employer for for example 5,5 months on your WHV, you get 6 more month with that same employer when you get your BVA?


----------



## Cassandra (Dec 2, 2011)

Yes, if you apply when your WHV is still in effect, those working rights will reset from the day you apply for your De Facto - so you can legally work for the same employer for another six months. If you are waiting on your TR 5 months into your bridging visa, get a Form 1005 and apply for a change in your BV conditions, as the working rights will expire after 6 months, and you'll need to switch jobs or request the change via Form 1005, but that request should be granted within a few days. Basically whatever conditions your visa has when you apply for TR, that is the same conditions your BV will contain.


----------



## kkels3 (Oct 6, 2012)

Hi all,
I've been told by the department of immigration that once you apply for a partner visa while you are in Australia, you will stay on your working holiday visa until it expires and then move on to the bridging visa that you're automatically granted until a decision is made about your partner visa.
Just so I can be clear on this...
Does that mean that the working rights on your working holiday visa reset and you can stay at your current job for another six months or until your working holiday visa expires (whichever comes first)?
Also, if you apply for a partner visa in person while you are currently on a working holiday visa... Will you automatically be granted a bridging visa A?


----------

